# Anyone Build a Bow Case?



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Want to make a new case because i don't like the price or look of whats out there. I know we have some crafty guys here and want to see if anyone has plans or pics of custom Bow Cases.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Did some digging on the web found a few. Really like this one!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1229504


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

britches said:


> Want to make a new case because i don't like the price or look of whats out there. I know we have some crafty guys here and want to see if anyone has plans or pics of custom Bow Cases.


 Actually i have been giving this alot of thought and am thinking about building a cedar strip case. but it will probably cost more than if i went out and bought a nice aluminum one.


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

britches said:


> Did some digging on the web found a few. Really like this one!
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1229504


 Man that case is awesome!


----------

